# need new graphic cad



## harbakshsingh (Jun 23, 2014)

My budget is strict 9000 
I want an excellent graphic card and where should i buy it ? Online or market
If online plz suggest name , company, model 
My pc specs
1. Ga h61m ds2
2. 4 gb ram
3. Iball lpe 223 400 psu
4. I3 3200 3.3ghz
5. No 1080p needed
I am in mind for buying zotac gtx 650 ti 1gb gddr5


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jun 23, 2014)

harbakshsingh said:


> My budget is strict 9000
> I want an excellent graphic card and where should i buy it ? Online or market
> If online plz suggest name , company, model
> My pc specs
> ...



Asus Nvidia GeForce GT 630 Graphics Card  is a good option Asus Nvidia GeForce GT 630 Graphics Card: Amazon.in: Computers & Accessories


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 23, 2014)

harbakshsingh said:


> My budget is strict 9000
> I want an excellent graphic card and where should i buy it ? Online or market
> If online plz suggest name , company, model
> My pc specs
> ...



you need to get a good psu too.get seasonic ss400bt - 2.4k and hd 7770 for 7.3k.


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 24, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> Asus Nvidia GeForce GT 630 Graphics Card  is a good option Asus Nvidia GeForce GT 630 Graphics Card: Amazon.in: Computers & Accessories



wtf



rijinpk1 said:


> you need to get a good psu too.get seasonic ss400bt - 2.4k and hd 7770 for 7.3k.



my vote goes for GTX 750 without any new PSU


----------



## topgear (Jun 24, 2014)

+1 to the GTX 750.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 24, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> my vote goes for GTX 750* without any new PSU*



i will prefer peace of mind 

@op, atleast try to get hold on antec bp300p.


----------



## RON28 (Jun 24, 2014)

Zotac GTX 750 doesn't need 6 pin connector, so OP should buy Antec BP 300 plus Zotac GTX 750.


----------



## pfx^ (Jun 24, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> wtf
> 
> 
> 
> my vote goes for gtx 750 without any new psu



+1 gogo


----------



## harbakshsingh (Jun 26, 2014)

pfx^ said:


> +1 gogo



sure gtx 750?
how about sapphire hd 7770
do i have to change my psu for gtx 750. no overclocking needs


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 26, 2014)

harbakshsingh said:


> sure gtx 750?
> how about sapphire hd 7770
> do i have to change my psu for gtx 750. no overclocking needs



GTX 750> HD 7770 

and no, you dont need a new PSU, as everyone says, get a new PSU like Antec BP300 after you save up money


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 26, 2014)

harbakshsingh said:


> sure gtx 750?
> how about sapphire hd 7770
> do i have to change my psu for gtx 750. no overclocking needs



You;ll have to change the PSU no matter what you go for. That iBall is a total piece of crap.

get Antec VP450 and Sapphire R7 250X 1 GB DDR5 (10300)

or

Antec VP450 and Sapphire R7 250 1 GB DDR5 (9500)


----------



## harbakshsingh (Jun 26, 2014)

i dont trust amd 
which online site is cheapest for gtx 750


----------



## topgear (Jun 26, 2014)

Cheapest :
ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750-1GB DDR5 (ZT-70701-10M) Graphics Card - Buy Graphic Cards Online @ Best Prices on Snapdeal.com

But if you can send around 1k over the max budget then get :
ZOTAC NVIDIA GTX 750TI 2 GB DDR5 Graphics Card - ZOTAC: Flipkart.com


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 26, 2014)

harbakshsingh said:


> i dont trust amd
> which online site is cheapest for gtx 750



Why, what's the problem?


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 26, 2014)

harbakshsingh said:


> i dont trust amd
> which online site is cheapest for gtx 750





- - - Updated - - -



harshilsharma63 said:


> Why, what's the problem?



fanboys all over the place


----------



## topgear (Jun 28, 2014)

Ah, people .. he has made up his mind. Leave him be and GTX 750 / 750 Ti has great efficiency. So if Op is opting for that nothing wrong in it. Don't make it look like we will wreck havoc on him if he is not going after a performance only card


----------



## harbakshsingh (Jun 28, 2014)

topgear said:


> Ah, people .. he has made up his mind. Leave him be and GTX 750 / 750 Ti has great efficiency. So if Op is opting for that nothing wrong in it. Don't make it look like we will wreck havoc on him if he is not going after a performance only card


do i have to buy a new psu for 750ti cause i dont have a budget of buying new psu

- - - Updated - - -

which is the best amd for this budget


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 28, 2014)

harbakshsingh said:


> do i have to buy a new psu for 750ti cause i dont have a budget of buying new psu
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> which is the best amd for this budget



yeah you do. These Intel, Zebronics and VIP PSU's are not at all good. At least get Antec VP450. If you don't ave a budget right now then you can wait for a month or two maybe. It's always better to be safe than to be sorry.


----------

